# 2008 BMW 535i



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

I have promised a lot of people that I would post a build log of my install so I thought now would be a good time. The install is not complete yet but is heavily under way and should be completed very shortly.

To begin I would like to explain the install then get into who is involved in it.

The main goals of the install are to keep the car looking like a BMW at the end of the day, so maintain stock look, achieve excellent sound quality and be able to get loud while doing it. Those of you that are familiar with the E60 BMW you know there are some huge obstacles so this took a lot of careful planning.

Parts: 
We will be using a mObridge that will take the full signal from the BMW MOST network and then use a toslink cable from that to a Bitone as the heart of the install. This will allow us to avoid any cutting of factory wiring and to retain all stock functions from bluetooth to Navigation.

(2) Audison Vrx 2.250 chrome shadow and (1) Audison Vrx 4.300 chrome shadow with all end caps to hide wiring. (I am still trying to track down some mac2 cooling kits but either way the amps will have plenty of cooling.

Focal utopia be No.7, I do have the crossblock with it but we are planning to run actively and should not need the crossblock, however I will have it on hand so when Nick Wingate arrives to tune it we will be able to decide if he would rather have that involved. The bitone should be able to support all our needs though for what we want to accomplish. The 6 3/4" woofers will be put in the doors which means the doors will be fabricated to house them. This will be a very complex part of the install that will be happening starting tomorrow. The 3" and tweet will ideally be housed in the A pillars.

One single Idmax 12 will be on sub duty. One of the 2.250 vrx amps will be bridged to 2ohm mono to power it. This will be housed in a fiberglass ported box that will be pretty stealth.

Dave Galloway (Unique Auto Sound Inc Phoenix, Arizona 602-748-8398) and Shawn Halsey will be doing the install. The car is at Unique Auto Sound where Dave will do the majority of the install and Shawn will do some specific task that will be outlined later.
With the help of several people I have outlined the idea of the install. I think the plan has changed about 2 million times but the following people wether they know it or not have had a part in the decision process:
Dave Galloway
Shawn Halsey
Troy Nuttall
Doug Dobson 
Jack Ryan
Nick Wingate
Allan Luke
I would like to thank each and everyone of them and hope they all will be as happy with the finished product as I know I will be.

On to the pictures and build log

Pictures of some of the product being used:
View attachment 32089


View attachment 32088


View attachment 32090



First thing we did was remove all the trunk panels, rear seats, rear deck and I ran the speaker wires up to the doors.
Dave then cut out the tire holder in the wheel well and added spray in deadener
View attachment 32091

View attachment 32092


After than he started on the amp rack.

First he cut out of steel some brackets to hold the two amps on top then starting fitting
View attachment 32094


after than he cut 1/2 inch plexi glass and polished it. then installed LED lights under neath. This will make the amps look like they are floating when completed


View attachment 32098


The wire that is in the picture is just there to test lighting

Next the a floor board will be built with a pexi window,and another floor board with recessed fans to hide amps for everyday driving.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

are you in phoenix.... i would like to check this out some time...


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

I am in gilbert and you absolutely can check it out, Follow the build and when it is finished we can meet up.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

this should be quite nice  btw, is an IDMAXX like the extra badass version of an IDMAX?


----------



## nautic70 (Oct 20, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> this should be quite nice  btw, is an IDMAXX like the extra badass version of an IDMAX?


It's the DVC version, it gets an extra X. J/K This sounds like a very very nice and high end build. I envy your choice in equiptment.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

nautic70 said:


> It's the DVC version, it gets an extra X. J/K This sounds like a very very nice and high end build. I envy your choice in equiptment.


Yea it was a special limited edition sub, lol thanks for catching my typo


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

fixed haha, thanks for tuning in guys, It should turn out really good, I am very excited about it.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice to see another E60 build log.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

GO 4 IT DUDE'S


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

winning


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the A pillars. I have more pictures of the build process but figured I would get some of the finished product up first.
View attachment 32536

View attachment 32537

View attachment 32538

View attachment 32540

View attachment 32539


With the crossblock Dave came up with an awesome idea to light it up internally with LED lights.

View attachment 32541

View attachment 32542


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

The Crossblock was installed in the passenger side corner panel.
View attachment 32543

View attachment 32544

View attachment 32545

View attachment 32546

View attachment 32547

View attachment 32548

View attachment 32549


More pictures to come shortly


----------



## gsdye (Nov 30, 2011)

starting to come together really nicely. it would have been a shame to not use the cross blocks. Glad you decided too and showed them off.



> The main goals of the install are to keep the car looking like a BMW at the end of the day, so maintain stock look, achieve excellent sound quality and be able to get loud while doing it. Those of you that are familiar with the E60 BMW you know there are some huge obstacles so this took a lot of careful planning.


those a-pillars are gorgeous but scream "NOT from BMW"


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

gsdye said:


> starting to come together really nicely. it would have been a shame to not use the cross blocks. Glad you decided too and showed them off.
> 
> 
> 
> those a-pillars are gorgeous but scream "NOT from BMW"


That was one area we had to make a slight compromise for sq, focal built the 3" and tweeter to be put in A pillars next to each other and we figured it wouldn't make much sence to spend the coin on no.7 and not install them right. 
However we did use the same material as BMW and I am very happy how they turned out.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Dave finished the box today and it is out of this world amazing! He managed to do 2.5 cft ported. I will upload the pictures tomorrow of the build for the sub box.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

mattyjman said:


> are you in phoenix.... i would like to check this out some time...


You are welcome to contact Dave also, his number is above in the thread, to go check out the car. Who knows you might just like some ideas of what he could do to your car with your list of equipment he could do something great! He is starting another BMW.. a M3, next week with Mosconi AS amps and has some awesome ideas for that too. The guy works wonders and would not be a waist of a visit.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

nepl29 said:


> Nice to see another E60 build log.


Thank you I think that this E60 build should bring some new ideas to the table and some impressive features also. I believe it will be the best E60 build yet, but then again call me biased since its my car But even if it wasnt I would be inclined to think so just from some of the things going on in this install.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok here are the pictures of the box.
I am sure that Dave will chime in soon with some more details but I will say that it is 2.5 Cft and tuned to 30hz.
Another side note Dave holds a world record with 3 idmax 15's and knows a thing or two about what he is doing
Here are the pics..
View attachment 32593

View attachment 32594

View attachment 32595

View attachment 32596

View attachment 32597

View attachment 32598

Here is a good pic to see the progress of the trunk too
View attachment 32599

View attachment 32600

The port is lit up
View attachment 32601


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

still winning. good god do i LOVE those focals. if their were ever other brnad i'd pick for a pure sq, other than hybrid, it'd be focal in a heart beat.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Good LORD!!!!!! AMAZING! Wish I could grab a seat for a while to listen and enjoy! Glad to see it is all coming together finally! Very well planned and installed! Enjoy the hell out of it!


----------



## Heath (May 3, 2009)

Nice install. What is the connection d/a piece and how is it exactly used?


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Heath said:


> Nice install. What is the connection d/a piece and how is it exactly used?


Great question
The Connection D/A piece, aka mObridge DA1, takes the signal from the MOST network of the BMW and then allows to digitally send a full signal via toslink to a processor. It allows you to retain all stock features and get full audio signal.


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

loving this! that sub enclosure its nice.


NEUMAN


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

neuspeedescort said:


> loving this! that sub enclosure its nice.
> 
> 
> NEUMAN


wait till you see the door panels


----------



## stetsomman (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks beautiful,my installer blew my focal 6.5" so now now i have to wait even longer,honestly i cant even remember what my system looks like,never mind what it sounds like


----------



## DiMora (Nov 14, 2011)

Looking great!


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

I have been asked by a lot of people to include some more detailed pictures of the A pillars and a few other parts. I will start with the A pillars. Post on here if you wish to see other parts in detailed up to this point in the install.

Here is the beginning stages of the A pillars.
View attachment 32604


then Dave stretched material over to be able to glass.
View attachment 32605


first coat of glass
View attachment 32606


Dave tracked down the same material BMW uses to put back on.
View attachment 32607


View attachment 32608


View attachment 32609


Gives an idea of how they look
View attachment 32610


I am sure Dave will add thought to the install soon he has been working like crazy to finish it up along with several others big projects that are going on.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

today was a day full of running wiring and hooking up the amps, not much that a picture can show for the progress but a necessary step. I should have a lot more pictures by Thursday including of the door panels and finished trunk and possibly finished car


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

So I got my car back and am going to post some of the semi finished products of the trunk. The bitone his hidden under the floor board. I still have to add some fans in the floor board and do another false floor to cover the floor shown hear.
View attachment 32792

View attachment 32791

View attachment 32793

View attachment 32794


I still have to put the back seats in and do some finish work up front.


----------



## gsdye (Nov 30, 2011)

looking amazing!!!!! and I'm sure will sound out of this world. One of the nicest E60 installs around

hope you have your wife approved for the amount of space you took up :surprised: 

My E60 goes for installation tomorrow. Definitely not as complex as yours as we discussed.

decided to go back to the HAT L3's instead of the Focal 4w2. this way i can integrate the Boston Neo type M tweets at 8kHz and not be so "bright". The HAT L3's are pretty flat all the way to 8-10kHz so should work well in this application. 

the HP on the HAT L3's are higher than the Focal 4w2's though so that's the only downside. Was hoping to get more midbass with the Focal's. BUT the focal 4w2's would have forced me to cross over the Boston's at 3kHz setting since they aren't that great higher up in the 8kHz range and would be way too bright I would suspect.

looking forward to hearing your review of your system.


----------



## uniqueautosoundinc (Dec 18, 2011)

gsdye said:


> looking amazing!!!!! and I'm sure will sound out of this world. One of the nicest E60 installs around
> 
> hope you have your wife approved for the amount of space you took up :surprised:
> 
> ...


Thanks I spent more time than most people would believe to get the back end done the way it was. I shut my
store down at the most busy time of the year with a huge loss of sales to get this one done to the point it is at now.


----------



## bernele (Dec 28, 2011)

That BMW's looking really nice!!


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

gsdye said:


> looking amazing!!!!! and I'm sure will sound out of this world. One of the nicest E60 installs around
> 
> hope you have your wife approved for the amount of space you took up :surprised:
> 
> ...


Your will sound great too.
I will post a review of the sound with more pictures when I finish up the install. This will allow the speakers a little break in time along with a fair review with the back seat back in.
Keep me updated on your install.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

bernele said:


> That BMW's looking really nice!!


Hey Bernale welcome to the forum. Keep me updated on your install I am looking forward to it. I have some parts coming your way shorlty


----------



## stetsomman (Jun 16, 2011)

looks great,my new years resolution is to get my car back from Toronto considering ive got 70grand tied up into it now and 2 solid years of overtime i really think its time to start reaping in the rewards of my labour "god i hope hes at least charged all the batteries"but i have to admit i get worried when he tells me my $1700 criticalmass line driver didnt do what he expected but he installed a $50 line driver that seems better,next install,my Mcintosh Mc4000m,utopias #7 in front,B&W in rear,2 13w7s to a Digital Designs ZSE,and im driving to the STATES for an install this summer


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

stetsomman said:


> looks great,my new years resolution is to get my car back from Toronto considering ive got 70grand tied up into it now and 2 solid years of overtime i really think its time to start reaping in the rewards of my labour "god i hope hes at least charged all the batteries"but i have to admit i get worried when he tells me my $1700 criticalmass line driver didnt do what he expected but he installed a $50 line driver that seems better,next install,my Mcintosh Mc4000m,utopias #7 in front,B&W in rear,2 13w7s to a Digital Designs ZSE,and im driving to the STATES for an install this summer


You have been through a lot with that car time to get it done right. You should ship it to Arizona if you want it done right. Dave has world records so your w7s and focals will be installed right. Let me know and I can help you get it all set up from shipping to the install. Dave has cars shipped to him from all over, you will not find a better price for his type of work either.


----------



## stetsomman (Jun 16, 2011)

Tnutt19 said:


> You have been through a lot with that car time to get it done right. You should ship it to Arizona if you want it done right. Dave has world records so your w7s and focals will be installed right. Let me know and I can help you get it all set up from shipping to the install. Dave has cars shipped to him from all over, you will not find a better price for his type of work either.


Im going to book 2 weeks off this summer and drive to Arizona you have been a great help,ive never been out that way only been to Florida so im looking forward to it.I figure im going to use top notch equipment but keep it as simple as possible.I want to ask for your opinion"2 JL 13w7s hooked up to a DDZSE or just use my 2 - 10"Mcintosh MS468 hooked up to channels 4&5 of my Mcintosh M4000m-300watts per channel,what would you do?ps keeping my fingers crossed that our dollar doesnt dip too much!


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

stetsomman said:


> Im going to book 2 weeks off this summer and drive to Arizona you have been a great help,ive never been out that way only been to Florida so im looking forward to it.I figure im going to use top notch equipment but keep it as simple as possible.I want to ask for your opinion"2 JL 13w7s hooked up to a DDZSE or just use my 2 - 10"Mcintosh MS468 hooked up to channels 4&5 of my Mcintosh M4000m-300watts per channel,what would you do?ps keeping my fingers crossed that our dollar doesnt dip too much!


There is a lot to see out here, we would love to have you visit.
If I were you I would go with the 2 13w7, I ran one a few years back and loved it. It is a very good sub and can do both get loud and sound super good if put in he right box.


----------



## stetsomman (Jun 16, 2011)

Tnutt19 said:


> There is a lot to see out here, we would love to have you visit.
> If I were you I would go with the 2 13w7, I ran one a few years back and loved it. It is a very good sub and can do both get loud and sound super good if put in he right box.


thanks,im running the 2 JLs now in my winterbeater hooked up to the DD amp but its only sitting on my back seat cause the box was to big for the trunk,have to be honest im one of these wimps that sees the cones move half an inch and im cutting back on the old volume control, even though, i have to admit im impressed.I figure at 12volts im running about 2500watts per sub but i bet i never push it more than about a true 800watts per sub,ballpark how much do you think these cones can move before id do any damage"are these JLs built tough or are they very delicate


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

stetsomman said:


> thanks,im running the 2 JLs now in my winterbeater hooked up to the DD amp but its only sitting on my back seat cause the box was to big for the trunk,have to be honest im one of these wimps that sees the cones move half an inch and im cutting back on the old volume control, even though, i have to admit im impressed.I figure at 12volts im running about 2500watts per sub but i bet i never push it more than about a true 800watts per sub,ballpark how much do you think these cones can move before id do any damage"are these JLs built tough or are they very delicate


The w7 are built very tough I would be careful pushing 2500 watts to each sub though. 


Nick wingate came out yesterday and tuned the No7, the speakers sound incredible. I am anxious to get them to 100 hours of play time so they are broken in a little. I will talk more on the sq after the weekend.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

I still have not had a chance to code the BMW player so I am only able to play through the aux so will wait a little longer to leave a full review of the sound. I am in process of changing one of the 2.250 to a 1.500 though and will post pictures when it is in. I will also post a review of the 2.250 vs the 1.500 on sub duty, may sound dumb but i wanted that review and it was not available anywhere I looked.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

So finally got the 1.500 in and wanted to post some pictures of it. First thing I did was put in the sp1.5 Tune Mod into it. Here is a great time to see some internals.
View attachment 33443

View attachment 33444

View attachment 33445


Here are a pics of the front and a quick picture of it installed. I did not have a lot of time to take a lot of pictures and do a real listening session, I threw it in this morning before work and just turned it on to make sure everything was hooked up.
View attachment 33446

View attachment 33447


I have to remove the 2.250 soon to get under it since the LED lights under neath lighting the Plexi are no longer on. When I do that I will also change one of the end caps to that amp to a longer one so all 3 amps should match up to look the same size. I will add some more pictures and do a quick review of the 2.250 vs 1.500 on the idmax. review of the speakers is still coming, I am fixing some things, making some changes and allowing them to break in longer.

I added braces below the floor too, the floor was resting on my btx2's, bitone and amps so I added braced for the floor to rest on and it raised the floor another quarter inch to bring it from resting on the amps too. This made the amps more visable too.

The vrx1.500 also sticks out a little more too so I will need to redo that plexi window too, it was cut a little off anyways so not a huge deal since I needed to cut a new piece anyways.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

I thought this would be useful information for others that own a 5 series BMW that are wanting to go aftermarket. My stock system was not the Logic 7 version, so the Headunit has to be coded to the Logic 7 version for the mObridge to be able to grab the audio signal from the MOST network. There are several forums that discuss if it is possible to code the non logic 7 to read out Logic 7. I just got off the phone with Babbits Motor Werks and they are going to be coding the unit for me and said it would be no problem. Hope that clears up that if it is possible and provides useful information for those planning an audio build. However, Chapman BMW did not want to perform this and for that reason said it was not possible. so.. it might take some research to find a place capable and willing to help.

So.. finally I will have the radio working again after Wednesday, giving my Ipod a break..
Then on to redoing the door panels next. I have talked to Jon at handcrafted but right now my funds are at 0 to spend to redo them so I am looking at attacking it on my own. I will post pictures of the progress and would appreciate any advice and pointers. I have the plan mapped out of how I think it will turn out good but I do not have a ton of glassing experience so it should be a very good learning experience.
If all else fails I will be hounding ebay for new panels which I am watching several listed now just incase.
I have had several ask about leaving a review of the sound, being my past experience is coming from two sets of scanspeak revelators and the d6600 home tweeters I want to let the speakers break in a little more and redo the doors before I leave an extensive review. Nick Wingate did say they need a good 100 hours to really start opening up and all the research I do on the Utopia grandes say the same just for the tweeter to open up.

I will say that the sound from the beginning to now (about 25 hours) is completely different. Out of the box the speakers were not very dynamic, the midbass was lacking a ton, again putting this with the highest expectations. About 10 hours in the midbass started to come to life and now the set sounds very dynamic. The depth of the speakers are starting to open up but still have a ways to go.
I absolutely love love love the warmth and detail of these speakers. All the warmth is up in the dash. At the beginning the instruments sounded very detailed but lacked the depth and life, they are now transitioning to sound more and more lifelike.
Again all this has been from an IPOD since the HU has not been coded yet.
I am very impressed with the IDMAX sub. For normal listening I leave it way down and it blends in very nicely with the speakers. It plays very low while maintaining very solid output. When I crank the sub up and throw in some rap it performs very well. Switching amps to the 1.500 helped a ton with the head room. It simply can get loud when it wants to but plays great for normal everyday listening.

A good friend of mine just finally got sound to his NO7 active kit running a 40kx sub so hopefully we can post more details of the listening comparisons before to long.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

AFAIK you will not be able to go from HiFi to Logic7. You might want to check with Technic.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

nepl29 said:


> AFAIK you will not be able to go from HiFi to Logic7. You might want to check with Technic.


Well I certainly hope to prove you wrong on this one. I will post results.


----------



## Technic (Oct 10, 2008)

nepl29 said:


> AFAIK you will not be able to go from HiFi to Logic7. You might want to check with Technic.


It is possible to code an E60 HiFi to Logic7 as long as the hardware supports it. Sometimes BMW removes the support in certain iDrive units to save money.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

As of now they said they are not able to code it logic 7, they said they would need codes that only the factory has.. Kinda sucky, back to the drawing board.. If I can not figure this out someone can PM me for a steel on a mObridge if you have logic 7 cause I will have no use for it.......


----------



## gsdye (Nov 30, 2011)

You are so committed have you thought of adding the 2010 Idrive? Would that give you the logic7?

Bigger screen, BMW apps would be added additions too


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

gsdye said:


> You are so committed have you thought of adding the 2010 Idrive? Would that give you the logic7?
> 
> Bigger screen, BMW apps would be added additions too


I know I am very committed and I have thought about adding the 2010 idrive, i am talking to nepl29 and tehcnic about it but have missed a few calls from nepl29 to talk about this. I am not quite sure if that will fix my problem. The place did not think so but I am being told by technic that it can be done by some one that really knows the system.
regardless I want to look into upgrading idrive


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Technic said:


> It is possible to code an E60 HiFi to Logic7 as long as the hardware supports it. Sometimes BMW removes the support in certain iDrive units to save money.


Thanks to technic I am back in hopes to get coded to logic 7. He sent me links on some forums where people have done this. I will post all the information when I fully figure it out. I think it will be a great reference to have on this forum for others that come across this problem.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

uniqueautosoundinc said:


> Thanks I spent more time than most people would believe to get the back end done the way it was. I shut my
> store down at the most busy time of the year with a huge loss of sales to get this one done to the point it is at now.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Is this the store on Thomas Rd.?


----------



## gsdye (Nov 30, 2011)

reading over the mObridge site there are two models for the BMW listed. one is the professional and one for the business. i would assume the professional is the Logic 7 and the business is the with out the logic 7. you sure your installer ordered the correct model of mObridge? or is it the same model and you need to program the logic 7 as you describe if you get the non logic 7


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Both mObridge devices work off of the logic 7 unless there is another I don't know about. They just came out with a new one that has rcas and toslink and the other is only toslink, both are digital devices requiring the logic 7 digital signal. I actually found out how to program for logic 7, found a guy that did it on the 5series forms, gonna order a obd cable and do it myself


----------



## 30Hertz (Jul 16, 2011)

Read whole thread. Super Sexy Build bro, solid work wish I could hear it!

Always wanted to try the IDMAX


----------



## uniqueautosoundinc (Dec 18, 2011)

HondAudio said:


> Is this the store on Thomas Rd.?


1201 n 54th ave


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

30Hertz said:


> Read whole thread. Super Sexy Build bro, solid work wish I could hear it!
> 
> Always wanted to try the IDMAX


I am hoping to have the doors fixed and a few other things in the trunk done by the gathering in march here in az, if your ever in town let me know and your welcome to a listen. The idmax sounds fantastic though for a single sub.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

HondAudio said:


> Is this the store on Thomas Rd.?


To respond to a lot of PMS and questions.. 

This install did not go as agreed to plan. To keep it simple, I talked it up as part of an agreement, the install was never finished and the majority of what was done was not done right and was falling apart by the time I got home from picking up the car. SO needless to say I was not thrilled with the install. Without going into endless details this install was a nightmare from head to toe.

With that said I want to detach my name from Unique Auto Sound and state that I would not recommend his shop to anyone. PM me if you would like service in the Phoenix area.

I will be uploading a new build log on a separate thread soon to post the new pictures of the build. The whole set up has been gutted and I am about done with the trunk. When I get finished with the trunk I will start the new thread.


----------



## uniqueautosoundinc (Dec 18, 2011)

Tnutt19 said:


> To respond to a lot of PMS and questions..
> 
> This install did not go as agreed to plan. To keep it simple, I talked it up as part of an agreement, the install was never finished and the majority of what was done was not done right and was falling apart by the time I got home from picking up the car. SO needless to say I was not thrilled with the install. Without going into endless details this install was a nightmare from head to toe.
> 
> ...


The install was not finished due to the fact the real agreement was for him to pay for the install materials and give me something for the install and send install work to me. He was short $500 on the install parts and wanted me to just add it on to his friend allans install and i told him i WOULD NOT do that!! If he wants to screw over his friends it wont be done threw my store!! At this point i was done with doing anything else for him because he did nit have any intention of paying me anything for the install and wanted me to wait on e month to get paid just for the install parts. i made him pay for the rest of the parts before his car left my shop! If he would screw over his own friends i know i would have never seen the other $500 for the install supply's! Then he ordered product on my account and i was notified by my rep and found out he had sold a set of focal no 7 speakers to someone on the east coast and focal found out and will not warranty them because they were trans shipped to the customer. That breaks the dealer agreement and i shut troy down and now due to his newest post he will be charged with fraud!! Troy works for his dads water company and does not have any type of car audio store. several people have said it is one of the nicest e series installs and troy has bragged how good the sub box sounds. I think anyone that heard what i did about him trying to have me tack the rest of the bill from his car to his friends car would have stopped the rest of the install too. 

He also sold a audison amp to a friend of mine and told him it was brand new and it was a demo piece with clear coat damage. He would not refund him even after the guy said he got a used damaged amp. buyer beware!! Troy is out for himself and not to help people out!! 

p.s. troy.
way to be a mormon trying to screw over your freinds!!!

thanks
dave 
unique autosound


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

ouch! the money issue aside, having seen stuff like this before, for me i think the important part isnt the money issues, but the actual work that was performed, and the level of workmanship...

unique: regardless of the money stuff and people screwing each other over, as an industry insider you should agree that whatever work that was done should still be done to a high level right? or else no sense in even starting the project. I didn't see your response to the OP's accusation that the install was a "nightmare from head to toe" but instead just focused on the money and completion issue. what is your take on that? did you take any pics to back up the work?

Tnutt: Again, taking the money stuff out of the equation (those should be settled between you two privately), can you provide any details or proof and pics of the bad install? some examples would be nice.

again, i think the focus here should be on the install and the cash quabbles, thats a separate matter and should be delt with privately. 

just wanna discover some sliver of truth, no sense ruining anyones reputation over accusations that arent backed up.


----------



## uniqueautosoundinc (Dec 18, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> ouch! the money issue aside, having seen stuff like this before, for me i think the important part isnt the money issues, but the actual work that was performed, and the level of workmanship...
> 
> unique: regardless of the money stuff and people screwing each other over, as an industry insider you should agree that whatever work that was done should still be done to a high level right? or else no sense in even starting the project. I didn't see your response to the OP's accusation that the install was a "nightmare from head to toe" but instead just focused on the money and completion issue. what is your take on that? did you take any pics to back up the work?
> 
> ...


there are plenty of pics and considering it was done for free if i would have known what type of person he was to begin with i would have never done the install in the first place. I did not know him to begin with and i hope i dont run into his type again. i have been in the industry for 24 years and have a good rep and well known. It was to bring business into my new store and he failed on all levels. he is not a trustworthy person. The install was not finished due to his own actions. It was being handled privately but being the type of person he is he brought it to the fourm not me!! I can say that is the first time in my 24 years of business that was the first someone tried to so blatantly to screw there friend and asked me to help them do it. That goes against all my morals but obviously not his! 

thanks 
dave

4 time meca world finalist
2nd place 
2nd place 
4 th place
2nd place
former world record holder
1 time db drag finalist
8th place


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

uniqueautosoundinc said:


> there are plenty of pics and considering it was done for free if i would have known what type of person he was to begin with i would have never done the install in the first place. I did not know him to begin with and i hope i dont run into his type again. i have been in the industry for 24 years and have a good rep and well known. It was to bring business into my new store and he failed on all levels. he is not a trustworthy person. The install was not finished due to his own actions.
> 
> thanks
> dave


can you post up some of the pics beyond waht was already posted in this thread? I think thats what everyone would like to see, the truth behind the install.

my other observation: u have been in the industry for 24 years, I have to ask...why did you take on an install for free? you should know that never ends well...a good shop should never stoop to offering free service or even cheapened service to entice customers. None of my friends shops out there would ever do that, unless its for a special cause like a cancer patient or wounded serviceman...

anyway, just my two bits. 

b


----------



## uniqueautosoundinc (Dec 18, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> can you post up some of the pics beyond waht was already posted in this thread? I think thats what everyone would like to see, the truth behind the install.
> 
> my other observation: u have been in the industry for 24 years, I have to ask...why did you take on an install for free? you should know that never ends well...a good shop should never stoop to offering free service or even cheapened service to entice customers. None of my friends shops out there would ever do that, unless its for a special cause like a cancer patient or wounded serviceman...
> 
> ...


well i agree and it wasn't suppose to be for free but i got screwed. my bad and it wont ever happen again. 

thanks
dave


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

I would have to post the pictures later. I was trying to keep this clean and detatch my name from it. I made right with Allan and was put in a difficult situation since Dave told me 860 would cover all the parts for the install which i paid him then he threw an extra 1k last second which was not agreed upon and I didn't have that to spend on it but still came up with the money since everything was suppose to be done to the highest degree. 

I'm not sure if the message got back to you Evans but I offered to buy that amp back from you and the offer still stands.

I don't have time to upload pics and get into this today and didn't really care to get in to a nasty argument, just sharing my experience to wash my hands of the situation.

Not to mention Dave fraudulently used my Amex card and told a mutual friend to not tell me. I didn't press charges and let it go because I'm trying to be the nice guy and do the right thing.

Happy Easter to everyone, Dave to you included.


----------



## uniqueautosoundinc (Dec 18, 2011)

Tnutt19 said:


> I would have to post the pictures later. I was trying to keep this clean and detatch my name from it. I made right with Allan and was put in a difficult situation since Dave told me 860 would cover all the parts for the install which i paid him then he threw an extra 1k last second which was not agreed upon and I didn't have that to spend on it but still came up with the money since everything was suppose to be done to the highest degree.
> 
> I'm not sure if the message got back to you Evans but I offered to buy that amp back from you and the offer still stands.
> 
> ...



please do the company made the mistake. but its a good thing so they have all the evidence so the fraud charges will be easy to prove. I told them to get rid of all your info once i found out about the fraud and trans shipping. enjoy your arrest that will be happening very soon. hope you have bail since you didnt have the money to pay for your install parts .

I didnt think you would own up to trying to screw over your friend allan!!

happy easter!!

p.s. you wouldn't have any charges brought against you but you had to post some negative b.s. so think about that for your court date!!


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Never said I was bringing up charges bud just wanted to detatch my name from the thread.
I actually forgive you Dave I just do not feel right have my name attached to this thread when I feel it has been a misleading thread. I am in no way a perfect person but am trying to do the right thing.
I apologized to Allan the day that happened and made right with him. We have turned into being good friends and am very appreciative of him being forgiving and understanding of my mistake towards him. 
Once again a very happy Easter to everyone.


----------



## uniqueautosoundinc (Dec 18, 2011)

Tnutt19 said:


> Never said I was bringing up charges bud just wanted to detatch my name from the thread.
> I actually forgive you Dave I just do not feel right have my name attached to this thread when I feel it has been a misleading thread. I am in no way a perfect person but am trying to do the right thing.
> I apologized to Allan the day that happened and made right with him. We have turned into being good friends and am very appreciative of him being forgiving and understanding of my mistake towards him.
> Once again a very happy Easter to everyone.


the right thing would have been to just leave the whole thing alone and i would have just moved on. you had to start negative posts and now you will have to deal with what happens. Think before you speak!!you have nothing to forgive me for! I wasn't the doing people wrong
you were.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i will look forward to the pics of the install...enough talk about this fraud and money charges that involves a third party.

we here can all judge the quality of the work once its posted


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> ...you should know that never ends well...a good shop should never stoop to offering free service or even cheapened service to entice customers. None of my friends shops out there would ever do that, unless its for a special cause like a cancer patient or wounded serviceman...


Are any of them hiring? I'd love to work somewhere like that. LOL

Jay


----------



## uniqueautosoundinc (Dec 18, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> i will look forward to the pics of the install...enough talk about this fraud and money charges that involves a third party.
> 
> we here can all judge the quality of the work once its posted


start on page one of the post and you can see a lot of pictures and all the complements 

thanks
dave


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i followed this thread from day one  which is why i am now interested in seeing the close ups pics that backs up or dismisses the poor craftsmanship claim


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Are any of them hiring? I'd love to work somewhere like that. LOL
> 
> Jay


lol you wanna work for free Jay?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Couldn't afford it...especially in California. LOL

Jay


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree with Bing here... Shoe others how the install was as bad as you say. If the intent here is to WARN others or to help others then that should be done. 

Seeing the existing pics. I see areas that could be done better to provide a cleaner install, but that does not mean the install was not sound nor does it mean the install is bad. Those corners could have been cut due to budgetary constraints. 

Anyway more pics. and less words please!


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

uniqueautosoundinc said:


> That goes against all my morals...
> 
> thanks
> dave


Sooo, how are those amp boards doing?


----------

